# Hocus Pocus Soundtrack by John Debney



## Guest (Jun 9, 2012)

I love Hocus Pocus, and I am dying to own the soundtrack.

It is rare, and going for $54 bucks on ebay, and over $100 on Amazon.

I found a site called ioffer, and a seller that seems to sell alot of Hocus Pocus cds for $14.95.

It looks legit- anybody have any input? TIA.


----------



## Spookmaster (Sep 27, 2008)

I think I have it on CD...I could burn you a copy, if you like.

Spoookmaster


----------



## Spookmaster (Sep 27, 2008)

I've purchased movies from iOffer, and never had a problem...but CDs...nada

Spook


----------



## xrockonx911 (Jul 28, 2010)

search around on here for a thread with a link to download the soundtrack... I downloaded it last year ovr the summer I believe.


----------



## austinpowers80 (Aug 9, 2021)

Forum User said:


> I love Hocus Pocus, and I am dying to own the soundtrack.
> 
> It is rare, and going for $54 bucks on ebay, and over $100 on Amazon.
> 
> ...


i was looking for a link to downalod hocus pocus love the muisc can someone uplaod these files by john debney


----------



## bobby2003 (Oct 5, 2017)

austinpowers80 said:


> i was looking for a link to downalod hocus pocus love the muisc can someone uplaod these files by john debney



You can download all the songs from here. 






Hocus Pocus (Original Score) by John Debney on Amazon Music - Amazon.com


Check out Hocus Pocus (Original Score) by John Debney on Amazon Music. Stream ad-free or purchase CD's and MP3s now on Amazon.com.



www.amazon.com


----------

